# Dr Hillary says “you can’t wash your car”.



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....iz-tv/dr-hilary-tells-brits-cant-18092676.amp

Eh.........

Look Dr Hilary! I was only washing the windscreen and all I can say is I could not stop 😂🤣

In the words of Billy Connolly. **** OFF!!!! 😂


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, I get it a bit, on the street you are likely to come into contact with members of the public thus creating a potential risk. But cant see the risk if cleaning on your own property with no chance of anyone coming within 2 metres of you ?


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

st33ly said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....iz-tv/dr-hilary-tells-brits-cant-18092676.amp
> 
> Eh.........
> 
> ...


He also said that he cannot wash the car with a sponge and to be fair I think that's fair enough 

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

.....In the street.

Why miss out the huge important part of his statement??

Are you trying to be sensational? 

Oh, and he’s right. It’s really not that hard.

:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I’ll be washing mine “in the street” tomorrow as I have been doing since the lockdown started.
If I see anybody coming I move out of the way.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad I’d finished giving the JZR a good once-over before I read this....

Not that it’s going anywhere, of course!&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Since when is Dr Hillary an authority? Needs to mind his damned business.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Since when is Dr Hillary an authority? Needs to mind his damned business.


Well said mate


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bloody numpty.

But then he’s one of the one bucket, fairy liquid, sponge and drying blade brigade.......


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You been peeping?


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I suppose the same logic could be applied to working in your front garden within 2mtrs of the street boundary.......

Non-essential.

Hope so, as I hate gardening!


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

What I do on my drive is my business. Plus probably 20 foot away from anyone walking past


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

In the argument about what is essential and what isn't. 


100% Piers Morgan requiring to go to work is unnecessary. 

Sit in your house and give our ears a rest Piers.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Nanny state or Stasi state, take your pick.

This Government want us sat at home like good little subservients. 

As they wreck the economy and the future of the next 2 generations. 

What annoys me the most is the 'cant put a price on life' they're forcing down our throats. Try telling that to the thosands of cancer patients who have their treatment stopped by NICE every year :-/

Despite the above I do worry for my parents. My emotions are running from angry to scared. And I'm still working in a Prison. On the induction wing with symptomatic prisoners. And some of my collegaues in other jails have died.

History will judge. I just hope we're on the winning side.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

kingswood said:


> Nanny state or Stasi state, take your pick.
> 
> This Government want us sat at home like good little subservients.
> 
> ...


Well said i could'nt agree more


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

kingswood said:


> Nanny state or Stasi state, take your pick.
> 
> This Government want us sat at home like good little subservients.
> 
> ...


So whats the alternative that you propose?carry on as per normal?. Would`nt this virus wreak havoc then even more, killing more, totally out of control and hopefully have a vaccine next year sometime. I`m not politically inclined but though the government may not or have not done enough in certain areas i think they are doing the best they can with what they have done, there must be many countries out there where workers are not working and are not getting paid to stay at home and just for the record i am not a Tory, always been Labour and i wont be drawn into any discussion about politics lol. Anyway that`s just my honest opinion :detailer: <----- me washing my car on my drive


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

I have once, but used waterless wash since, at work (which is gated), mainly because its been dry so the car was just dusty (mostly tree pollen).

If anyone gets within 2M of me they get pressure washed anyway!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> I'll be washing mine "in the street" tomorrow as I have been doing since the lockdown started.
> If I see anybody coming I move out of the way.


............same here. I only have a small space out the front of my garage & no proper drive to get the car on so have to wash on the street. We live on a quiet road of only around 10 houses so i do the same if a neighbour walks close i just move to the other side of my car.

I spent a lot of hard earned on my car & if it's dirty/covered in bird crap etc then i'm going to wash & clean it.:thumb: :detailer:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

was just doing my screen as per the recommendation , before i knew it id clay bar'd and machine polished , then wheels off for a clean lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

He seems to have back peddled


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

kingswood said:


> Nanny state or Stasi state, take your pick.
> 
> This Government want us sat at home like good little subservients.
> 
> As they wreck the economy and the future of the next 2 generations.


Pretty sure it's going to be the same for many countries economies...

Alternatively, we could just carry on as normal, overcrowd all the hospitals with highly contagious patients putting our doctors, nurses, radiographers, etc at risk but hey, at least the economy would still be fine.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Economy would be wrecked anyway, if you have this or even double or treble the amount of people being off on the sick.
It’s a contagious virus, I think the government does a splendid job, considering the circumstances.
The shortage of PPE, it’s nobody could foresee a couple of month back, and now the world is demanding it from only a few manufacturers. 
If people don’t miss used PPE, you don’t need gloves to go shopping or masks to wLk the dog, keep your friggin distance.

By the way, most care homes are private businesses, how is it the government’s fault they don’t have PPE ?

What makes me sick to the bones, is all these know it alls, who blame Governements for this, for putting stringent laws in place, making people believe they are following the wrong instructions.
Maybe these people could volunteer a couple days in the ICU’s in the country?
Maybe that would tone them down a bit, I don’t agree with everything this government does, but I am old and realistic enough, it’s excellent considering the circumstances.
He who can do better, hope you put yourself forward for the next election!!
And we will decide!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Oi, Doc Hilary. It’s Sunday, the sun is out, and I’m off out to clean my car. 

Don’t panic, people think I’m weird anyway so keeping 2 metres apart isn’t going to be a problem...:wave:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been out and done a bit this morning. My road was pretty quiet from 5.30am until now - so social distancing went ok  :lol:

Dr Hillary can go whistle !


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Today I'm finishing off the polishing in the car, I'm on my own drive and about 6 metres away from the pavement, perfect social distancing


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe Doc Hillary should be invited as guest of honour to Waxstock 

That’s of course if it’s still on,


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Naddy37 said:


> Maybe Doc Hillary should be invited as guest of honour to Waxstock
> 
> That's of course if it's still on,


Cant see it myself


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Naddy37 said:


> Maybe Doc Hillary should be invited as guest of honour to Waxstock
> 
> That's of course if it's still on,


For charity - sat on one of those chairs with a bath of water underneath you throw wet sponges at ???


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

My "in the street" is a quiet wee lane into the school behind my house, that's been closed since lockdown began. Cops have been by me plenty times and never said a word 😉


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've spent 7 hours polishing the rest of my car today, police have passed twice with no issues


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tell you what though, the cars in our neighbourhood have never been so clean as boredom sets in. Gardens neat and tidy as well.

Seen some genuine atrocities though on my walk today. Sponging straight on to a dusty car with no pre rinse. Another bloke washing his with what look like an old shirt - smeared it over the dry car, squeezed it out and then dried off!

These people really are better going to the car wash!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Ryan90VRS said:


> Pretty sure it's going to be the same for many countries economies...
> 
> Alternatively, we could just carry on as normal, overcrowd all the hospitals with highly contagious patients putting our doctors, nurses, radiographers, etc at risk but hey, at least the economy would still be fine.


you're right it will be the same for most of the world. that wont make it better for anyone.

i work in an over crowded prison, my brother works in another and my mam works in Care in the community - im under no illusion how bad it is.

im interested to see how Sweden are doing, theyve not being in the news much - bars and resturants are still open.

and how Germany and South Korea has managed the crisis with a ethos of test and trace.

whereas in the UK we've buried our heads in the sand, slammed all the doors shut, relied on a under funded PHE - who like all public service has had the budget slashed year on year.

and still no real idea how to come out of it.


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

12 hours spent out on the drive today - followed by another 4 tomorrow. Up yours, doc. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Piers being deliberately provocative as usual, Dr Hilary being stoopid and allowing himself to get drawn into it...


Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt (Mar 21, 2014)

I have offered to help key workers on our local facebook page by keeping their cars clean and checked over. Tyre pressures, screen wash, lights etc. 

So far I have only done one minging little Ford Ka for a lady who is flat out working in Evesham hospital. She was very grateful and i like to thing it made a difference to her drive to and from. :driver:

In the current situation everything needs to be kept clean surely. :detailer:

I assume Dr Hillary was referring to people causing a social distancing issue by blocking pavements and making things awkward to pass in the street? Which is common sense I think.

Keep safe all.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't know about you lot but I'm knackered after giving the car a good detailing...so couldn't we technically say we are just having our 1 exercise a day?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Gave mine a quick pressure wash at 7.30 am before the sun was too much..

Black's an ass of a colour


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Imprezaworks said:


> Gave mine a quick pressure wash at 7.30 am before the sun was too much..
> 
> Black's an ass of a colour


No black and Jap, worst colour ever to maintain.

Mind my Jdm Classic looked stunning when done, for all of five minutes 

Haven't done a full detail yet, but the qd is getting some use.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Peteo48 said:


> Tell you what though, the cars in our neighbourhood have never been so clean as boredom sets in. Gardens neat and tidy as well.
> 
> Seen some genuine atrocities though on my walk today. Sponging straight on to a dusty car with no pre rinse. Another bloke washing his with what look like an old shirt - smeared it over the dry car, squeezed it out and then dried off!
> 
> These people really are better going to the car wash!


Same around our way, 1 car in our street hadn't been washed for over 3 years and is now clean. Not our standards but clean.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Peteo48 said:


> Tell you what though, the cars in our neighbourhood have never been so clean as boredom sets in. Gardens neat and tidy as well.
> 
> Seen some genuine atrocities though on my walk today. Sponging straight on to a dusty car with no pre rinse. Another bloke washing his with what look like an old shirt - smeared it over the dry car, squeezed it out and then dried off!
> 
> These people really are better going to the car wash!


We had a laugh about the 2nd week in - cars that have never been washed before at home by their owners were being done...

Did have a wicked thought about revenge and giving them some of the wise cracks we all get :lol::lol:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

kingswood said:


> you're right it will be the same for most of the world. that wont make it better for anyone.
> 
> i work in an over crowded prison, my brother works in another and my mam works in Care in the community - im under no illusion how bad it is.
> 
> ...


............same here, my wife works for the NHS & i work for the M.O.D so both still going in. My concern at the moment is that ''the cure'' is going to be worse than the disease. Things are never going to be the same after this & i can see loads of shops & bars & restaurants never re-opening. Even with this help from the government i fear it's all a bit too late.


----------

